# treetops resort Gaylord,MI



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Gaylord? are you serious?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Gaylord? are you serious?


yeah is that good or bad?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> Gaylord? are you serious?


Haha:laugh: exactly what I thought



burtontwinner said:


> yeah is that good or bad?


He is talking about the name, not the quality of the terrain park


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> He is talking about the name, not the quality of the terrain park


haha thats what i thought. yeah theres also a Hell, Michigan


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

haha gaylord...do they make u sit on an up-side down chair? :laugh:


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

no only the lord does that were an anarchy


----------

